# Ula Loop?



## emihawk (Jul 16, 2010)

So I was in the pet shop earlier today and in the fish section I came across this:

http://www.duzzee.ca/attachments/photo1_1273284_12505.jpg

It's called _Ula Loop_ and it holds 1.5L of water, and as a betta girl I'm always looking for new interesting bowls/tanks for my fish but 1. I don't even see how this thing works 2. looks like more trouble then it's worth 3. like it could be uncomfortable for the fish (not to mention how hard it would be to clean). 
I've searched about on youtube but no vids of it and I've looked online and everything looks potentially photo shopped.

I guess I'm mainly just wondering if anyone's had any experience with these things.

ps. please let's not focus on the fact that there are two bloody goldfish in that thing, we all know it's abusive and absurd.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

Where's the surface area? 

As you've said, it's more trouble than it's worth and it will spell trouble for any fish that end up inside one of these death-traps. The graphics on aquarium boxes are of course photoshopped.

Unfortunately, these things will continue to be sold until everyone stops buying them. If people see a market for them, they'll exploit the opportunity.


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

wtf is that? cos its certainly not an aquarium! more like a bloody torture chamber! the people that invented/designed them need beheading... twice.... very slowly....


----------



## emihawk (Jul 16, 2010)

Here here! To be honest though I don't think they're really selling, if they were I would think you'd be able to find more evidence of it's users online...


----------

